# Long term rental in Castelo de Vide



## Astrogirl72 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

We've recently purchased a ruin/Quinta outside Castelo de Vide and looking for an apartment or small house to rent whilst we have the old ruin restored. I am having troubles finding anything online, even through the bigger real estate agents and search sites. If anyone knows of anything it would be great to know. Low maintainence is key as we need to focus on our quinta. Minimum 2 bedrooms with extra storage space.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you tried? 

casa - Portalegre, Casa - Apartamento para aluguer - Portalegre, Imóveis


----------

